# Can you use Classic to delete photos from LR CC but leave them in Classic?



## NicholasG (Mar 26, 2018)

I want to take photos on my iPhone using LR CC and sync them to LR Classic via the cloud.

I then want to remove them from the cloud and my iPhone using Classic, but leave them in Classic.

Is there an easy way to do this?

I tried moving photos iPhone - Imported Photos folder to another folder, but that does work, as the photo stays in the cloud.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2018)

When you remove a photo from the synched collections in Lightroom Classic, it will be removed from the cloud but stays in Lightroom Classic.


----------

